# Real Life First Person Shooter (Chatroulette version)



## Alex (21/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)

Damn.. this is soo awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

Alex said:


>




My 50 cents on the machine im next!!

This is just awesome!!


----------



## deepest (21/8/15)

awesome hahahaha


----------



## Eequinox (7/9/15)

Alex said:


>



this was so cooool


----------

